# remove grout from side of fiberglass tub



## s4alex (Aug 31, 2008)

So, I am finally almost done with my complete redo of my guest bath. 

I replaced the old cast iron with a new fiberglass tub. Tiled the floor. However, in my stupid haste, I got grout from the floor/wall tiles on the sides of the tub.

What is an good way to remove the excess grout from the tub? i tried using a razor, but didnt to scratch up the tub.

Can I use something like Kean Acetone? Will that damage the fiberglass finish?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*DO NOT* use acetone on that tub!

Grout, even tho it isn't water soluable can sometimes be removed easier if it is wet. Soak it with water and white vinegar and THEN use a plastic ice scraper and a sponge and gently go after the grout. I have never had a problem removing grout from anything but you should go slow and be careful. It will come off.


----------

